# Foot care - for those that don't shave feet



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

Poor Pushkin. Yes mud can really get up in there. I groom both a doodle & a mini schnauzer for friends. I shave the pad & between toes on bottom with a #10 blade. I just trim the top of the feet with scissors to shape them up. I've seen dogs groomed by pros them same way. Both owners have commented there is much less mud build up after shaving & the schnauzer visits the pond nearly every day & enjoys digging so she is a good tester.  Depending on his sore I might just scissor around that area but I would shave the underside of his other feet.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

I shave Chagall's pads with a #30, one of the few places he can tolerate that blade. (I use a #10 or #15 between and on top of his sweet little webbed toes.) I also keep a foot bath in the enclosed porch, a plastic sweater storage box filled with either vinegar and water or diluted providone iodine to clean off his tootsie before he comes inside.(The joys of country living!) He leaps in it all on his own before coming back indoors. Of course I standby to towel him off.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Yes, you need to "scoop" out the underside of his paw pads with at least a #10. Depending on how quickly his hair grows, but most likely once every 4-6 weeks. It will also help keep him from slipping on hard floors


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Thank you!

I like the idea of the foot bath - they could both do with using that.

I'll re-watch the grooming video on doing feet and have a go at shaving between. I've got a #10 blade.


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

off to check Chanter's feet!!! Thanks for bringing this to my attention!


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

I use a #40 on paw pads and it keeps everyones paws clean for quite some time. I don't feel like a #10 gets off enough hair as it grows back quite fast.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Michelle said:


> I use a #40 on paw pads and it keeps everyones paws clean for quite some time. I don't feel like a #10 gets off enough hair as it grows back quite fast.



Dito! Also I wouldn't scissor the pads at all, this is a very easy area to accidentally cut and all it takes is one wrong move to cut a pad. I have seen some groomers that I worked with slice right through pads or webbing. The safest way is with clippers.


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

I'm a #30 gal.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

I use a 30 too...still haven't figured out if they track in more mud shaven or unshaven. Puffs on the ankles bring in a lot of mud tho! When they get long and also from skidding and such


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

poodlecrazy#1 said:


> Dito! Also I wouldn't scissor the pads at all, this is a very easy area to accidentally cut and all it takes is one wrong move to cut a pad. I have seen some groomers that I worked with slice right through pads or webbing. The safest way is with clippers.


Just to ease any worry, I use little scissors with rounded ends and take things very slow! I've never cut the dogs anywhere, ever. That's why it takes me so long to groom them


----------



## mantlady (Jun 22, 2014)

Zach's feet get clipped on top with a #10 (at the groomer) and shaved underneath with I think a 30. Then he's 3F everywhere else. I'm going to do some foot clipping tomorrow as it's rainy here, and he digs, and is a general dust mop. Also I want his face shorter as he looks strange with yogurt in his whiskers


----------



## Coco86 (Oct 23, 2014)

Manxcat, my mom uses scissors to clip all four of our poodles too, including on the feet. It usually takes about 3 hours to groom each dog. She is very careful and has never cut any of them either. They hold still and basically sleep while she grooms them most of the time.


----------

